# Wooded Area 4 Goats?



## Persimmon_Ridge (Mar 3, 2009)

What are your thoughts/experiences with wooded areas for goats? I know the goats I had in Knoxville loved the wooded area of our pasture, but I am sorry to say I didn't research this prior to releasing them into this particular pasture. I am happy to say they are both alive and healthy and I don't see any signs of CL and CAE (but I will be getting them tested ASAP).

I moved from Knoxville last April and three days later purchased a home on 65 acres of which about 55 acres is wooded. So, I have a lot of woods. 

thanks! I look forward to your comments...

Jack

www.TheVirtualBibleStudy.com


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Our goats are happier in woods than clear pasture. We started with open pastures and had a lot of worm issues, even though we rotated somewhat. After fencing in woodland and using it for all of our spring through fall grazing with only winter stockpiled forage in pasture, our worm troubles went 99% away. Goats prefer to browse high up rather than down low, and will clear your woodland fairly well of undesireable brush and weeds. Just make sure your trees (the ones you want to keep or "crop trees") are atleast 5 inches diameter or so, so they won't ride them down. Also be aware that too many goats in a confined wooded area may chew the bark off trees if they are bored. We haven't had trouble with that but I've met some people that have. Also, forget about electric fencing in woodland: it won't work long term. Either brush shorts it out, limbs fall on it, or the deer knock it down. Invest in a good woven wire fence, which will withstand limbs falling on it and goats pushing, etc.


----------



## JK-Farms (Feb 17, 2009)

I just built a small wooded pen in my brush, not big but good enought to put a small herd in, since its almost spring there should be tons of food for them in there, will expand it when i have time. i used stock pannels and hot wire, so that it can be taken down or moved if needed in the futur, next in going to add some small working pens on the outside.


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

You should try to get some idea of what's growing there, in terms of toxic plants. There almost certainly will be some. If you have a good county agent who will come out & walk with you, that's good. Most of them are too lazy any more. Are you close to an ag college? A plant inventory might be a good deal for a grad student. Goats will often eat a few bites of stuff that has some level of toxicity, with no obvious effect. Mine nibble on buttercup (Ranunculus sp.) every day. But they always have a pad of hay in their belly before turn-out, and there's enough variety out there that they rearely eat more than a few bites of any one thing at a time. They love poison ivy, which is harmless to them, but will be a problem for you if you handle them later. If you have any of the azalea/rhododendron/Mt. laurel family, you'll want to keep goats away from them.

Madfarmer


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

I've never had much problem with dam raised goats living in the woods-the ones who seem to be stupid and eat the wrong things are the bottle raised ones. They definitely miss something in their upbringing.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I try to fence in as much wooded/brushy area as possible. Goats are naturally browsers and will be healthier if allowed to eat higher rather than grazing down low.
If given plenty of variety, goats will very rarely eat anything poisonous unless it is picked and brought to them.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Yeah even though I live about 10 acres from thousands of acres of national forest, goat poisionings are always in goats who get out of their property and eat planted foundation plants, goats who are fed the family christmas tree that is sprayed, or plants pulled from the garden and tree trimmings brought to the goats as treats.

We have does who eat non stop the green black berries, giving them this lovely shade of green poop, and those who insist on eating spring onions on the edge of the woods whose breath would knock you over. But then perhaps I bottle a bloodline with a higer IQ. Vicki


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My goats have a pasture in the woods that has foxglove growing in the clearings - they NEVER touch the stuff. But let one of them get out in the yard, and the first thing they head for is the rhododendron bush. Dummies! Thankfully, none of them has sickened from eating the rhodie.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

There is an old saying about all azales are rhododendrons but not all rhododendrons are azales, and only azales are poisionous to ruminants...bet Madfarmer knows. I likely have it backward  Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

Rhodies & azaleas--all the same family, all toxic. And if you're in Va, W. Va or those states with mountain laurel, it's bad too. But as someone else said, given enough variety, a bite or two of most stuff isn't going th hurt 'em. My Nubians have gotten a couple mouthfuls of azalea several times. I keep looking for good info with pictures, but haven't found anything great. One problem is common names--the same plant may be called different things in different parts of the country.

Madfarmer


----------

